# The Game Room



## Illuin (Jul 30, 2008)

Is it possible with you moderator folk; and your Maia abilities, to create a “section” (not just a thread…or a thread within a thread) designated as *"The Game Room"?* There are a few threads involving games that are getting (or have gotten in the past) quite a bit of attention (i.e _Caption Contest, Ban Game, Odd Man Out etc_.). Maybe it wouldn’t be such a bad idea to establish a trifle little “area” within the forum containing a bunch of games; that members invent on the spot; as trivial as some may be. Laughter is a good thing. Deeper conversation will always continue elsewhere; but this might be a way to get others more involved; and get those presently engaged talking more often, and just having some light fun (i.e. good ice breaker). Just a thought, since I’ve had a blast in the games (though few) that exist now .


----------



## Persephone (Jul 30, 2008)

HEAR! HEAR! I agree with this suggestion. I love the games on the board, especially the RPGs. But the light ones are always fun to go into when you're doing OSRI with someone who has a 2 terrabyte HDD and he wants you to manually reformat the Hard drives for him.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 30, 2008)

The Bag End area has always been the place for gameses, yes? But then, it doesn't actually point that out in the description. But then, it does mention light-heartedness, and there are games with the Sticky option employed. But then, could there not also be gameses in the Stuff As Well As Bother section? Non-Tolkien type gameses? I don't know. Maybe. Why not just add the word 'games' to the description of the Bag End section? Why make a section only for games? Humans, always wishing to spread things thinly! We have too many different sections already. If anything, we should shrink and delete stuff. 

And the point will be made that making a section just for games is encouraging such a thing. *gasp!* We are supposed to be all about serious Tolkien type discussions. *adopts serious face, but giggles about sounding as they did in all kinds of debates about what should matter at this website, which is supposed to be a form of entertainment*

Ah, also, I have not the power to do that for you. I would, since it's no large deal. We shall wait for an unspecified amount of people to agree with you, probably.


----------



## Illuin (Jul 30, 2008)

> _by YayGollum_
> _And the point will be made that making a section just for games is encouraging such a thing. *gasp!* We are supposed to be all about serious Tolkien type discussions. *adopts serious face, but giggles about sounding as they did in all kinds of debates about what should matter at this website, which is supposed to be a form of entertainment*_


 


Yes, and I reckon that grave austerity will indeed return as we approach the next term. But it's vacation time now; and since it is very quiet, we should have a little fun here. But I do realize that when the next semester begins (i.e. the GDT movie release), fun's over, and we will have to get down to business .


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 31, 2008)

How about a list of links to all the games here in this thread for a start?


----------



## Persephone (Jul 31, 2008)

Prince of Cats said:


> How about a list of links to all the games here in this thread for a start?



THIS IS ANOTHER BRILLIANT IDEA! Someone should make a list of all the games here, aside from the RPGs.


----------



## Gilthoniel (Aug 3, 2008)

Here you go. I really should learn to sleep...

*LOTR Games*

Odd Man Out
Caption Contest
Guess the Pic
Middle - Earth Name Game
Lord of the Pants
LOTR Scrabble
The 'What If?' Game
Event Game

*Non LOTR Games*

Movie Quote Game
The Ban Game
Flags and Banners Game

... I think that's it. I only went through the first page - Didn't really want to be digging up all the old stuff if no one is playing it. Can if you want, though.
Anything I've missed, let me know, and I'll edit as appropriate.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2008)

Ha Ha...._



"I really should learn to sleep"

Click to expand...

 _

Good work my friend. Very impressive indeed. Now what do we do?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2008)

As far as I know Dapence (Mr. Webmaster) is the only one who has the ability to actually create sections. There has been some argument before that we are already too segmented, but if we have enough threads I like to compartmentalize them. Kind of neutral on the idea, right now. We have the Forsaken Inn for non-Tolkien general topics, the Green Dragon for non-Tolkien literary and entertainment topics, and Bag End for lighthearted Tolkien topics. All three of those have some of these sort of threads. Maybe we could make it a sub-section of Bag End.


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2008)

> by HLGStrider
> _Maybe we could make it a sub-section of Bag End._


 
That is a very good idea .


----------



## Illuin (Aug 3, 2008)

PS - Who is this Dapence character? I've been here in this forum for some time now. He's like Eru; or Manwe.....very distant and elusive. Someone fill me in please .


----------



## Gilthoniel (Aug 4, 2008)

He's the Webmaster. He passes through occasionally, leaving us mortals in awe of his majesty and command. His elusive presence leaves him as something of a Gandalf figure in 'The Hobbit'. He organises it all, then drops in, when needs see meet. His majestic, aura of awe and power, was previously heightened further by his avatar of King Leonidas, leaving us forumgoers with the indisputable notion that he is at least seven foot tall, muscle bound, with a beard that can kill.

There you go, my first 'character profile', hehe! Hope I'm still around to see your response!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 4, 2008)

The Webmaster is Chuck Norris????


----------



## Persephone (Aug 4, 2008)

HLGStrider said:


> The Webmaster is Chuck Norris????



DAPENCE is CHUCK NORRIS??? NO WAY!


----------

